
Nix Build of GHC to Run Haskell on Android - smilliken
https://github.com/wavewave/nix-build-ghc-android
======
trishume
Nix and its companion NixOS are fantastic. Cross-compiling toolchains are the
kind of thing that you have always been able to do, it would just take you two
days of fiddling to set up.

With Nix, one person can do that work and it can work perfectly first try for
anybody else with just a git clone and a command.

~~~
ambrop7
In my APrinter firmware project[1], I rely exclusively on Nix for building for
multiple microcontrollers, including AVR and many ARM ones. It's great - I can
tell anyone "just get Nix (on Linux) and run this command". They can even run
the configurator as a local web application, all that is needed is nix-build
then run it.

I even took it one step further and made a nixops deployment expression for
setting up an online service (like
[http://www.aprinter.eu/](http://www.aprinter.eu/)), which will itself compile
firmware for you as configured.

[1]
[https://github.com/ambrop72/aprinter](https://github.com/ambrop72/aprinter)

~~~
ris
I do wish that Nix had a more googlable name though - for more obscure topics
you get a lot of spurious hits for "*nix".

------
smilliken
Reddit comments:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3memrm/nix_build_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/3memrm/nix_build_of_ghc_7102_as_a_cross_compiler_for/)

